# WTB 30X series card



## JennyBeans

will pay a little more mrsp and shipping long as its reasonable ... having issues with my 2070 super so... need a replacementr


----------



## UltraMega

Unless you're willing to pay way over MSRP, you will have an extremely hard time finding a new GPU. 

Good luck.


----------



## Tobe404

JennyBeans said:


> will pay a little more mrsp and shipping long as its reasonable ... having issues with my 2070 super so... need a replacementr


What kind of issues?

The way things are going. I'll have to hold onto mine until Navi 3 / 40 Series drops. I refuse to pay these bull**** prices.


----------



## J7SC

JennyBeans said:


> will pay a little more mrsp and shipping long as its reasonable ... having issues with my 2070 super so... need a replacementr


Hi - seeing your Canadian flag, have you tried a MemoryExpress store (if there's one reasonably near you) ? Last Friday, the one in Vancouver got 7x 3080 Ti as well as a few 3090s in, all at MSRP...of course they sold quickly.

Key is to understand that while you can check their online store (and with that your specific local outlet) re. what they have, given what is going on in the market, those high-end GPUs have to be bought in person and can't be bought or even reserved online. Back in late January, I picked up a Strix 3090 at MSRP there lower than what the MSRP is now for the 3080 Ti. A few months later, I picked up a 6900XT (these are for different work-play builds), again at MSRP (has gone up a bit since then).

When I spoke to the staff last week, they mentioned that they expect further but sporadic RTX 3k shipments. You might even want to find out when your local Memory Express typically gets their deliveries (date / time) and drop by 'soon after' in person.

Good luck !


----------



## JennyBeans

J7SC said:


> Hi - seeing your Canadian flag, have you tried a MemoryExpress store (if there's one reasonably near you) ? Last Friday, the one in Vancouver got 7x 3080 Ti as well as a few 3090s in, all at MSRP...of course they sold quickly.
> 
> Key is to understand that while you can check their online store (and with that your specific local outlet) re. what they have, given what is going on in the market, those high-end GPUs have to be bought in person and can't be bought or even reserved online. Back in late January, I picked up a Strix 3090 at MSRP there lower than what the MSRP is now for the 3080 Ti. A few months later, I picked up a 6900XT (these are for different work-play builds), again at MSRP (has gone up a bit since then).
> 
> When I spoke to the staff last week, they mentioned that they expect further but sporadic RTX 3k shipments. You might even want to find out when your local Memory Express typically gets their deliveries (date / time) and drop by 'soon after' in person.
> 
> Good luck !


Unfortunately the road to the west coast is washed out in 2 places so getting to the lower mainland is not possible, plus weather and flooding the hwy's are completely washed out , so im kinda stuck in a rut here


----------



## Gandyman

All gpus are available in Australia for a while now .. but seeing as we pay REDICULOUS prices for them ... I don't think you should but some of our stores likewww.mwave.com.au will ship overseas ... just sit down before you look at how horrendous Australian prices are.


----------



## crastakippers

J7SC said:


> Hi - seeing your Canadian flag, have you tried a MemoryExpress store (if there's one reasonably near you) ? Last Friday, the one in Vancouver got 7x 3080 Ti as well as a few 3090s in, all at MSRP...of course they sold quickly.
> 
> Key is to understand that while you can check their online store (and with that your specific local outlet) re. what they have, given what is going on in the market, those high-end GPUs have to be bought in person and can't be bought or even reserved online. Back in late January, I picked up a Strix 3090 at MSRP there lower than what the MSRP is now for the 3080 Ti. A few months later, I picked up a 6900XT (these are for different work-play builds), again at MSRP (has gone up a bit since then).
> 
> When I spoke to the staff last week, they mentioned that they expect further but sporadic RTX 3k shipments. You might even want to find out when your local Memory Express typically gets their deliveries (date / time) and drop by 'soon after' in person.
> 
> Good luck !


What are these MSRP prices that you mention?
I watch Memory express regularly. While their prices are better than a lot of places, they still seem way out there to me.

EG. They have an MSI 6900XT Gaming Z in stock for $2170.
A Rog Strix 3080 TI OC in stock for $2500.

Are these prices now considered MSRP?


----------



## icehotshot

crastakippers said:


> What are these MSRP prices that you mention?
> I watch Memory express regularly. While their prices are better than a lot of places, they still seem way out there to me.
> 
> EG. They have an MSI 6900XT Gaming Z in stock for $2170.
> A Rog Strix 3080 TI OC in stock for $2500.
> 
> Are these prices now considered MSRP?


Pretty much yes, the Strix 3080 ti retails for $2000 USD which is just about 2500 CAD.

The actual retail prices are way up there and if you can't get one from retail for these crazy prices, third party prices will be even higher.


----------



## J7SC

JennyBeans said:


> Unfortunately the road to the west coast is washed out in 2 places so getting to the lower mainland is not possible, plus weather and flooding the hwy's are completely washed out , so im kinda stuck in a rut here


...bummer ! Do you know if bigger delivery trucks can still get through ? Btw, thinking of Amazon's drone delivery pilot program in BC, but it is not official yet; and no idea if they could launch in this weather.

Anyway, Memory Express currently doesn't take phone or online orders for high-end GPUs, but it nonetheless _might_ be worth calling a branch / manager (Vancouver, Langley, Burnaby etc) and explain your situation. They certainly will be aware of the weather events and flooding and since you have a BC address, _might_ take a pre-order from you, or might not...I really don't know.



crastakippers said:


> What are these MSRP prices that you mention?
> I watch Memory express regularly. While their prices are better than a lot of places, they still seem way out there to me.
> 
> EG. They have an MSI 6900XT Gaming Z in stock for $2170.
> A Rog Strix 3080 TI OC in stock for $2500.
> 
> Are these prices now considered MSRP?


MSRP is MSRP, and that went up, as much as I have no intention to defend high GPU prices. Btw, the Memory Express price on the Rog Strix 3080 Ti OC is *C*$ 2,369, not $2,500.

In the spoiler below, I put some screenie-prices in for my Strix 3090 OC as well as other cards, including Amazon and eBay  ...for comparative purposes, I paid about *US*$ 1,870 for iStrix 3090 OC 9 month ago at Memory Express.



Spoiler



Prices Dec 1 - 21


----------



## Section31

JennyBeans said:


> Unfortunately the road to the west coast is washed out in 2 places so getting to the lower mainland is not possible, plus weather and flooding the hwy's are completely washed out , so im kinda stuck in a rut here


Sounds like you better wait till the government fixes up those damaged high way sections. I doubt even canada post will deliver stuff to there in current road conditions. If you really need to game, your better off going off streaming gaming services. Hopefully the weather stabilizes so cleanup and repair crews can get the work done.


----------



## Section31

J7SC said:


> ...bummer ! Do you know if bigger delivery trucks can still get through ? Btw, thinking of Amazon's drone delivery pilot program in BC, but it is not official yet; and no idea if they could launch in this weather.
> 
> Anyway, Memory Express currently doesn't take phone or online orders for high-end GPUs, but it nonetheless _might_ be worth calling a branch / manager (Vancouver, Langley, Burnaby etc) and explain your situation. They certainly will be aware of the weather events and flooding and since you have a BC address, _might_ take a pre-order from you, or might not...I really don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> MSRP is MSRP, and that went up, as much as I have no intention to defend high GPU prices. Btw, the Memory Express price on the Rog Strix 3080 Ti OC is *C*$ 2,369, not $2,500.
> 
> In the spoiler below, I put some screenie-prices in for my Strix 3090 OC as well as other cards, including Amazon and eBay  ...for comparative purposes, I paid about *US*$ 1,870 for iStrix 3090 OC 9 month ago at Memory Express.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Prices Dec 1 - 21
> 
> View attachment 2535216


Good suggestion. I don't think there's much that can be done except wait for the government to fix up the highways. It's going to be tough time for the logistics wise in the country (even in the east coast).


----------



## crastakippers

J7SC said:


> MSRP is MSRP, and that went up, as much as I have no intention to defend high GPU prices. Btw, the Memory Express price on the Rog Strix 3080 Ti OC is *C*$ 2,369, not $2,500.
> 
> In the spoiler below, I put some screenie-prices in for my Strix 3090 OC as well as other cards, including Amazon and eBay  ...for comparative purposes, I paid about *US*$ 1,870 for iStrix 3090 OC 9 month ago at Memory Express.


Thanks for that info. I guess I have to face up to real world prices if I want to upgrade my GPU.


----------



## J7SC

crastakippers said:


> Thanks for that info. I guess I have to face up to real world prices if I want to upgrade my GPU.


...it is what it is...unfortunately, I don';t think RTX 4k will be any cheaper, though perhaps Intel's incoming tile GPUs could help with a bit more price competition in the mid-range.


----------



## 8051

@J7SC
Those prices are f'ing CRAZY. Are Newegg and Amazon now scalping customers as well?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Tobe404 said:


> What kind of issues?
> 
> The way things are going. I'll have to hold onto mine until Navi 3 / 40 Series drops. I refuse to pay these bull**** prices.



Why would anyone think new series would make a difference ? They will sell out just as fast if not faster while costing more, it`s a pipedream. As long as mining is profitable this will continue and no new series will not help you in any way.


----------



## Tobe404

outofmyheadyo said:


> Why would anyone think new series would make a difference ? They will sell out just as fast if not faster while costing more, it`s a pipedream. As long as mining is profitable this will continue and no new series will not help you in any way.


Well I guess my wishful thinking is that by the tmie those cards come out Mining would of burst it's bubble again.

So there should be no excuse to inflate card prices. Especially to the extent they are at the moment.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

You seem like a nice person. I’ll sell you my unopened 6800 non-XT for $579.


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

geriatricpollywog said:


> You seem like a nice person. I’ll sell you my unopened 6800 non-XT for $579.
> View attachment 2539810


Hmu if they don’t want it, would love an AMD card (though I definitely don’t need it)!


----------



## geriatricpollywog

Jedi Mind Trick said:


> Hmu if they don’t want it, would love an AMD card (though I definitely don’t need it)!


It's worse than what you already have though.

I'm surprised there are so many replies to this thread but no offers.

People with multiple high-end GPUs are recommending streaming services and bragging about their gear. Fellow Canadians nonetheless!


----------



## Jedi Mind Trick

geriatricpollywog said:


> It's worse than what you already have though.
> 
> I'm surprised there are so many replies to this thread but no offers.
> 
> People with multiple high-end GPUs are recommending streaming services and bragging about their gear.


Definitely a weird thread. I just like amd and having a 6800+ would be awesome (side bonus is that Resident Evil and AC play better on AMD, doing a run through of REmake 2 & 3, 7, and 8 over the holidays; hopefully you enjoyed yours!).

But honestly, you should probably (definitely) sell it to someone who needs it! Great price in this terrible market.


----------



## P A U L

i have a 3060 ti founders edition for sale


----------

